# Padron 5000 (M) Cigar Review - I Love It!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is always good. The draw was perfect, it corrected any burn issues, and the ash was solid at about 2.5 inches long. The flavors begin to...

Read the full review here: Padron 5000 (M) Cigar Review - I Love It!


----------

